# Should I foster another feral?



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

I have a post about fostering a pregnant feral under the breeding section. Quick run down. Have quite a few feral/stray cats at work. Trapped one pregnant one and brought her home (babies are currently a week old tomorrow).. I was at work today and the other black calico showed up to eat. She's no longer pregnant and I have no idea where her babies are. There is another pregnant one who has recently became more friendly. She let me pet her head a few time today. Should I try to bring her home and foster her before the babies come? I have the room so that's really an issue. I have a full apparently in my basement that currently isn't rented out. Paradise for a kitty (terrifying for these guys)


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Maybe take in the other pregnant one so she and the babies can be looked after, neutered, rehomed etc.

The one that isn't pregnant, I would worry about her babies if you think she had some recently? How long ago - they may be old enough and off her hands, in which case yes to her too! 

Even if you can catch, neuter and release in the short term that would at least be helping to keep the numbers down.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Her babies are only a few days old. Maybe three? She didn't come around for two days and then came last night not pregnant anymore. I will do my best to get the one that is still currently visibly pregnant today and bring her home.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

I really admire your dedication in doing this! The world needs more people like you in it, in my opinion!

Is there any rescue centres in your area that could help with capturing, especially the pregnant one? I would worry about capturing the one that may have had the kittens as well.

If there is a rescue centre in the area offering catch, neuter and release that would be an idea in the future to prevent further pregnant mums on the street. Another option, if a centre is willing or able, is to catch the kittens when they are older so they can be re-homed.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Unfortunately the shelter I called for advice told me to call the town because it was their problem. I've called a few places about getting some of them fixed and they are charging $95 for females and $75 for males. They would also like to try to spay the pregnant females. I'm not sure how I feel about that.. I'm going to try to get the the one who's becoming more friendly tonight, although I feel like I'm betraying her trust.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

I know other people would say differently, but I would never spay a pregnant female unless she had just been 'nabbed' as such.

I presume you are in the US? Where abouts? Is there only one shelter in the area? We have the Cats Protection League in the UK and they do catch and release.

Please don't feel you are betraying her trust... you are providing a way to potentially save both her and her future kittens! I recently re-homed an abandoned pregnant female. Unfortunately, due to her time on the street, the kittens had died. She required a C-section when she tried to abort them, antibiotics, pain relief and she has now developed mastitis requiring more pain relief and antibiotics....

Had our vet's followed a local rescue centre's advice and put her back on the street, she would probably be dead by now...


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

That's my thing. Looking at them visibly pregnant and knowing there are babies in there I can't get them spayed. I am in the US. In the town where my work house is there's only one shelter that I know of. The prices are from the Humane Society, they also gave me a number for another program that helps colonies of cats. They haven't returned my call yet.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

I would keep trying the other program. They are likely over-worked and under-volunteered from what you say.

How about trying the local vets regarding spaying? If you explain how you came across these cats, if someone is a cat lover and sympathetic, they may offer a reduced price for what you are doing for these poor wee ones....

Wish you could transport some over here, in our local area there is a shortage of kittens...


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Got her! But, I also got another one in the cage with her. I'm not sure what to do about that. He seems a lot more freaked than her and I don't want him to stress her out even more. My shift isn't over for awhile. They're not in a live trap and the cage has food, a bed and is lined.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Glad you caught her. I would concentrate on the pregnant female as her and the kittens will need the more urgent care, for the time being.

Maybe put some food down near where you saw the one who recently had hers (which she has probably hidden away somewhere) to give her a bit of nourishment?

Have you thought about getting involved with the cat rescue locally as that might give you better access to their services, vets, etc., as an "insider"?


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Ladies and Gentlemen? I have some great news on Foster 2. She was terrified when we got home. I got her area a set up last night so that I could just bring her in her release her. She immediately hid, like I figured she would. Then roughly ten minutes later I heard her howling. I peeked in on her and she didn't run but meowed to me. She went from not being able to touch at work outside, to this past week being vocal and allowing us to touch her butt as she walked by. Then being trapped and moved to somewhere completely new and indoors, and all she wants is attention. I sat in the floor with her and she rubbed her face all over me and was purring so much. Then she decided to lay in between my legs. So maybe she's a stray and not actually feral? Sorry about the crappy picture.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Aw, bless! She is probably so relieved she has been rescued and has somewhere safe to have her babies!

You are a wonderful human being!


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Yep, I would say she isn't a feral cat...

The fact you have taken her in, in her condition, is even more vital as she may not have the life skills needed to survive raising a litter on the streets...


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

She does get very spooked. I brought in a few more towels to line her box with and it spooked her so bad that she instantly peed where she was and then crawled away. I felt so bad. Cleaned it up and sat down and she came to cuddle again. Today is pretty bittersweet. I'm so relieved that's she isn't completely terrified and hopefully about her progress, but Foster 1 lost another baby today.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

I am so sorry to hear that about foster 1....

Please console yourself that you are doing the very best you can, given that she is feral and will allow very limited contact.

Hopefully, you will be able to build up trust with foster 2 prior to her time so that she will allow you to be more involved to help with the future of her wee ones...


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Thank you. I'm really hoping that she will allow me to be hands on. I feel helpless with the first one.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

You aren't helpless! You have potentially saved the Mum and one kitten!

Honestly, I think it is fabulous what you are doing and I feel a bit envious as my stray Mum-to-be didn't even get to your foster 1 stage. I blamed myself for the first day after her operation - thought I had done something wrong that caused the kittens to die. I have finally accepted, they simply weren't meant to be and my role in adopting her was to save her, not the kittens.

Sorry to be a bit deep, but I do believe in a bigger plan that we don't always see....


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

@DanW88 how is foster 1 and 2 now?


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Foster 1 and her baby seems to be doing well. Foster 2 is such a lover. She will hiss at me if I move to quickly but if I'm sitting with her she's constantly purring, whether she's being pet or not. She's loving her constant supply of food and cozy rugs.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Ahhh, she is gorgeous!!! Do you think you might keep her?

No feral, truly feral would act like her. She is acting more like a new cat in a new home.... Speaking as someone familiar with feral and new cats to new homes... I have a habit of adopting waifs and strays! Lol...

She looks full of kittens too....


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

She definitely looks full of kittens. I'm glad I got her before the babies came. Especially since I was too late for the other black calico. She's been very good so far and has me so wrapped already. I just can't help but be so happy for her. She's seems so appreciative.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

No reply from the rescue centre? For trying to catch her kittens before the join the cycle?

My 'stray' is delighted with her new home, devoted to us already! She likes to come to bed with us but waits for me to come to bed first!

I suspect you might find it hard to let foster 2 go!


----------



## squirrel605 (Sep 16, 2016)

aw. What a good deed you are doing.Good luck.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

With regards to the mum with kittens, you have not yet caught, if you keep food down for her, when the kittens start toddling she may well bring her kittens to you for food, then you can count kittens and get them all safe.


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Foster 2 is in labor!!


----------



## Paw87 (Jun 6, 2017)

DanW88 said:


> Foster 2 is in labor!!


Hi, I just found this thread. I volunteer at a rescue centre in the UK that does TNR and right where I live is a feral colony I feed with other cat-loving neighbours (all the cats have been trapped, neutered and returned thank goodness!!). Thank you for looking out for the ferals. Any update on Foster 1 and Foster 2? Have you managed to trap any more?


----------



## DanW88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Paw87 said:


> Hi, I just found this thread. I volunteer at a rescue centre in the UK that does TNR and right where I live is a feral colony I feed with other cat-loving neighbours (all the cats have been trapped, neutered and returned thank goodness!!). Thank you for looking out for the ferals. Any update on Foster 1 and Foster 2? Have you managed to trap any more?


My other post is titled Fostering a Pregnant Feral. That one is the most up to date about them both. It's under the breeding section. Foster 1 is now spayed and will be released in a few more days.


----------



## Paw87 (Jun 6, 2017)

DanW88 said:


> My other post is titled Fostering a Pregnant Feral. That one is the most up to date about them both. It's under the breeding section. Foster 1 is now spayed and will be released in a few more days.


Thanks I've found it


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Paw87 - the latest research on TNR shows that feral colonies of cats are more stable if the males are given vasectomies and not neutered.

When the males are all neutered this leaves the way open for new entire males (who are more aggressively territorial than neutered males) to move in and push out the neutered males. Vasectomised male cats retain the behavioural characteristics of entire males because they still have their male hormones intact. Therefore they guard their territory and stop other males joining the colony. They can also mate with entire females of course without them becoming pregnant.


----------

